# Tennessee Crappie Fishing



## Fishing Pleasures (May 15, 2016)

Went to Tennessee to fish with one of my best friends Mr. Doug Cherry back in February. We did some Crappie fishing over in Birdsong Creek, a watershed of the Tennessee River. Fishing was slow on most days as it was just warming up down there, but there were definitely fish to be caught. We were spider rigging with Slab Shaker rods, using Strike King jigs tipped with live minnows. If you've never tried spider rigging before, I recommend it. It's a good time! We fished there a couple of days and caught some quality fish. Below is a short video from one day of our experience from the *Fishing Pleasures YouTube Channel*. Enjoy!


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

I grew up fishing in Birdsong. We've caught monster Crappies there and lots of em. Only wish I could find em here.

Glad you got down there and had fun!


----------

